# first fish on the fly



## Alumacraftbassin (Nov 13, 2012)

Managed to catch my first fish on the fly. Also a personal best chinquapin for me. My Fiance got jealous and demanded i show her how to cast the fly rod. 5 wobbly casts later she landed one of the biggest sunfish ive ever seen. Im hooked for life..


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Major congrats to both of you! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Nice x2!!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

now clap it up, my hammies.



that deri-teri was all the dinie, huh?


----------

